# 1997 mazda B4000



## Brando55 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a 1997 mazda B4000 and am in the market for a plow. the b4000 is basically a clone of the ranger since ford make mazda. I was if the surtis homepro 3000 would work with this truck. also, i have been looking at the snoway plows and the website recommends the 22 series. Just wondering if anyone ahs one and what the think about it. Any other suggestions for plows please let me know.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Brando55;479842 said:


> I have a 1997 mazda B4000 and am in the market for a plow. the b4000 is basically a clone of the ranger since ford make mazda. I was if the surtis homepro 3000 would work with this truck. also, i have been looking at the snoway plows and the website recommends the 22 series. Just wondering if anyone ahs one and what the think about it. Any other suggestions for plows please let me know.


I can't vouch for any others but I can vouch for SnoWay product...mine is a 29 series but I'm sure the same quality and technology trickle down to the smaller ones as well...


----------

